# hi hoping someone can help



## hayley1706 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone.. 

sadly my grandad passed away recently and i have just found PUCCINI 'S TOSCA SANG BY GIGLI THE FULL OPERA IN A LEATHER BOUND CASE IN VINYL 78'S THERE'S 13 SEPERATE 78'S TO THIS COLLECTION. IT ABSOLUTE MINT CONDITION BUT BY MY RECKONING IT LOOKS AT LEAST A 1950'S COLLECTION.

although i have a great love for classical music my knowledge does not extend that far!

can anyone tell me whether this is a collectable value or even suggest where i may find a valuation on these items

i would be very very grateful my apologies if i have posted in the wrong forum.

many thanks hayley


----------

